# Age, development, and bone growth?



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I am trying to find an article that discusses puppy growth and development, sepecifically mentiones which bones grow at what age of pup. Not sure what breed it was about, but the overall concept was interesting and I think the general development rates can apply to any breed, just the timeline is different. 

I recall reading it maybe 2-3 years back, but trying to find it now, I'm coming up blank.

Maybe someone knows what I am talking about?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not sure what book your talking about but a dog that is neutered early will grow taller because the growth plates are slower to close.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Most likely it was an article or an abstract I saw online, not a book... But I can't remember title or author, and have had absolutely no luck searching by keyword. 

It mentioned groups of bones - for example, ribs, vertebra, long bones in the legs, the toes - and at what ages the major growth phases of the specific bones happened. It was an interesting study.

I don't know of any books with this kind of specific data on dogs, honestly I didn't think of looking for any... Time to check the biomed library's database :-k If I come up with anything good I'll post it here.


----------



## Summer Voth (Jan 20, 2008)

here is an article I found by doing a search for "bone growth in dogs study" you may find more with a search for studies instead of articles.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1635992/ 

If you read ahead in the article it has a portion where they measured bone growth in a bassett......

HTH
Summer


----------

